# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  لصوص لكن بشهادات عليا.... تستحق القراءة

## حازم عطاالله

لصوص بشهادات عليا :
 فرق كبير بين المتعلم والغير متعلم من حيثية الفكر .  :Smile: 

خلال عملية سطو في كوانغتشو، الصين، صرخ لص البنك موجها كلامه الى الأشخاص الموجودين داخل البنك: "لا تتحركوا المال ملك للدولة و حياتكم ملك لكم".
 إستلقى الجميع على ىالارض بكل هدوء. وهذا ما يسمى "مفهوم تغيير التفكير" تغيير الطريقة التقليدية في التفكير.
 و عندما إستلقت سيدة على طاولة بشكل استفزازي، صرخ اللص في وجهها: "رجاء كوني متحضرة ..هذه سرقة وليست إغتصاب!"
 !وهذا ما يسمى "أن تكون محترفا" التركيز فقط على ما تدربت على القيام به

عندما عاد اللصوص الى مقرهم..قال اللص الأصغر عمرا “و الذي يحمل شهادة ماستر في إدارة الأعمال” لزعيم اللصوص و كان اكبرهم سنا “ و كان قد أنهى 6 سنوات تعليم في المدرسة الإبتدائية”
 يا زعيم دعنا نحصي كم من الاموال سرقنا..
 قام الزعيم بنهره و قال له “انت غبي جدا ! هذه كمية كبيرة من الأموال, و ستأخذ منا وقت طويل لعدها.. الليلة سوف نعرف من نشرات الأخبار كم سرقنا من الأموال!
 ..وهذا ما يسمى "الخبرة". في هذه الأيام، الخبرة أكثر أهمية من المؤهلات الورقية!

بعد أن غادر اللصوص البنك, قال مدير البنك لمدير الفرع, إتصل بالشرطة بسرعة. و لكن مدير الفرع قال له:"إنتظر دعنا نأخذ 10 ملايين دولار و نحتفظ بها لأنفسنا و نضيفها الى ال 70 مليون دولار اللتي قمنا بإختلاسها سابقا!.

وهذا ما يسمى "السباحة مع التيار". تحويل وضع غير موات لصالحك!
 قال مدير الفرع:"سيكون الأمر رائعا إذا كان هناك سرقة كل شهر”
 وهذا ما يسمى "قتل الملل." السعادة الشخصية أكثر أهمية من وظيفتك.
 في اليوم التالي، ذكرت وكالات الإخبار ان 100 مليون دولارتمت سرقتها من البنك.قام اللصوص بعد النقود المرة تلو المرة , وفي كل مرة كانو يجدو ان المبلغ هو 20 مليون دولار فقط ,غضب اللصوص كثيرا و قالوا نحن خاطرنا بحياتنا من أجل 20 مليون دولار, و مدير البنك حصل على 80 مليون دولار من دون أن تتسخ ملابسه حتى..يبدو أن من الأفضل أن يكون متعلما بدلا من أن تكون لصا.!"
 وهذا ما يسمى "المعرفة تساوي قيمتها ذهبا!"
 كان مدير البنك يبتسم سعيدا لأن خسائره في سوق الأسهم تمت تغطيتها بهذه السرقة.

و هذا ما يسمى “إقتناص الفرصة”. الجرأة على القيام بالمخاطرة!

فاللصوص الحقيقين هم غالباً الوزراء والوكلاء والمدراء عامين و والمدراء الماليين وغيرهم كثير ، لكنهم لصوص بشهادات 

فهذا واقعنا يفهمه من به عقلٌ...!!

----------

